

The absurdity of LinkedIn - darrennix
http://blog.42floors.com/absurdity-linkedin/

======
jmathai
Blank page for me. 4 upvotes?

    
    
      <div class="container">
    
        <div id="primary">
          <div id="content" role="main">
    
    
    
        
    
          </div><!-- #content .site-content -->
        </div><!-- #primary .content-area -->
    
      </div><!-- / container-->

~~~
gregd
Me too. At first I thought it was some existential post about the absurdity of
LinkedIn.

------
gpos
Here's a cached version:

[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:0gc-
hc...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:0gc-
hcY8EFcJ:blog.42floors.com/absurdity-linkedin/)

~~~
cordite
Thank you. It wouldn't be too hard to just display this Vincent correctly,
consistently.

------
cpncrunch
Yes, I've noticed this as well. It's the same ridiculously simple workaround
that you use on paywall sites if you've used up your 'free' views.

Is there even any point to linkedin these days?

